# Cant-Z 1007



## Elmas (Mar 22, 2018)

Prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## rudolph1951 (Mar 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2018)

Wow, I really liked the way the prototype looked!


----------



## Elmas (Mar 22, 2018)

Unfortunately the Isotta-Fraschini Asso XI had just 825 HP and wasn't very reliable.
So engines were changed withradials Piaggio P.XI R.2C 40 1000 HP.
Construction was exactly similar to a wooden dinghy





rater long and plodding for an aircraft of this size.
But, exactly as the Mosquito, in this way could be employed manpower from furniture industry, idle during a war.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm partial to the H tail version, but you take what you can get.


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 24, 2018)

A couple of shots picked up on Ebay several years ago with some other things. Enjoy!









And an SM-81

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## Graeme (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Mar 29, 2018)

Top photo- background.

CANT Z-1011?

CANT Z.1011 - Wikipedia


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2018)




----------

